# 가는 게, 가다는 게 etc.



## MoMo5

가는 게
가다는 게 or 간다는 게?
갔다는 게
갔었다는 게 

Hi there 

So what i was wondering about is the difference between what i listed above. I found this example on naver dictionary:

너 데이미드가 감옥 갔다는 소식 들었어?
Did you hear that David went prison?  

너 데이미드가 감옥 간다는 소식 들었어?
Did you hear that David goes to prison?

너 데이미드가 감옥 갔었다는 소식 들었어?
...had gone??

너 데이미드가 감옥 가는 소식 들었어?

I'm not sure about how i could translate the last ones.

It would be great if you could give other examples too.


----------



## Kross

I translated what I heard from 국립국어원 to English. I hope I did correctly.


너 데이비드가 감옥에 갔다는 소식 들었어?

Did you hear that David is/has been in prison?


너 데이비드가 감옥에 갔었다는 소식 들었어?

Did you hear that David had been in prison?


너 데이비드가 감옥에 간다는/가는 소식 들었어?

Did you hear that David is (now) going to prison?


----------



## MoMo5

thank you^^


----------



## 조금만

Kross said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 너 데이비드가 감옥에 간다는/가는 소식 들었어?
> 
> Did you hear that David is (now) going to prison?




I think I'd be inclined to leave out the parenthesized (now) in that translation, the point being that the English continuous "present" tense can, according to context, actually have a future reference, and that the Korean present tense (which for this reason some linguists prefer to call the "non-past" tense) can similarly be ambiguous between present and future in the absence of a fuller context.

So "Did you hear/ have you heard / the news that D is going to prison" can either indicate that he's on the prison bus right now, or that he's  been sentenced to jail and is definitely going there soon, which reflects what I believe are the two possible senses of the Korean.


----------

